# favorite shampoos for a white face



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm trying to find a shampoo that will brighten and also condition to wash the face. I have been using Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial and find it's too drying if i don't condition and sometimes i just don't have the extra time to let the conditioner sit for a couple of minutes. Right now i have 3 pups with dingy faces and i would like them to be white again. I have also tried Absolutely Natural and really liked it, but i can no longer order it, tried South Bark Blueberry Facial same thing i have to condition afterwards. Sue (MomtoBoo) suggested Pearlyt, but i haven't been able to find it in stock online without paying an outrageous shipping cost and my vet doesn't carry it. So let me know what you use for your pups to get those white faces.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

If Bisou has a really yellowish face that just the spa lavish doesn't get off (and it really doesn't for us, on it's own), this is what I do to get her little face white- it's a 3 step process.

1. First wash the face/beard with Spa Lavish

2. Then I wash it again- with Show Off (the Chris Christensen or whatever) product. I believe it's the same as the Pro line Rinse Off- more or less. I put it on the stained/yellow areas, massage in, pat dry and comb through.

3. Condition with Plush Puppy Reviva Coat conditioner. This is a mousse and a leave in conditioner which works pretty well.

This may be a pain for you since you have 3, soon to be 4 dogs, but it's what is working for me right now. But I think the mousse conditioner is a pretty good idea (after those harsh cleaners) because it works well and you just leave it in, it's not sticky either.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> If Bisou has a really yellowish face that just the spa lavish doesn't get off (and it really doesn't for us, on it's own), this is what I do to get her little face white- it's a 3 step process.
> 
> 1. First wash the face/beard with Spa Lavish
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Andrea, i'll give that a try. I have the Pure Paws Ultra No Rinse shampoo which is like the CC Show Off. I have tried the Show Off, but there is something in there that irritates the heck out of my lungs.  I'll order the PP Reviva Coat Conditioner. Sounds like right up my alley since it's a leave in. Using the rinseless shampoo and leave in conditioner really won't add much more work for me.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry you weren't able to get the Pearlyt Debbie.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

what is PearlyT?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Johita said:


> what is PearlyT?


It's a conditioning shampoo. I use it to wash the fluffs faces. It doesn't dry out the hair as some others do. Boo is such a boyish boy, his face pretty much has to be washed almost every day. Can't say it will work for every fluff, but it works for Boo & Hannah.
PearLyt Shampoo - Allivet Trusted Pet Pharmacy


----------

